# problem with hdmi?



## ceefinn2 (May 1, 2012)

wondering if anyone can help. I have a denon 2312CI receiver and a sony bravia, everything is hooked up hdmi wise, the main arc into the denon and the sony with a high quality hdmi cable, the hdmi for the playstation 3 the pvr and dvd etc. all designated into the correct hdmi inputs on the denon. Problem is, sometimes the tv just goes snowy when switching between components. the hdmi control for everything else is off. just wondering if this is about the hdmi cables themselves? Or is it a playstation issue? any ideas? thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It could very well be a HDMI handshake issue. Have you tried running the HDMI cable directly to the TV to see if the problem happens then also?


----------



## ceefinn2 (May 1, 2012)

it was never an issue when i used to run the hdmi from the pvr to the tv and used an older analog amp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI has a signal that passes through all the components and if one looses it the picture will go blank.


----------



## ceefinn2 (May 1, 2012)

if I turn the tv off then back on it will correct itself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, sounds like the HDCP Handshake problem. Many people have this issue and there is not always a solution.


----------



## traybo (May 2, 2012)

Did you try swapping the HDMI cable out with a different one?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Cable and satellite boxes tend to have and cause the most HDMI problems. You might try recabling just the pvr with its HDMI going to the TV and its digital audio cable to the receiver. You might have to change settings in the pvr so that its digital audio cable is enabled.


----------



## GortWillSaveUs (May 22, 2012)

I also had a similar problem.
I had tried the HDMI cable on something else and it worked fine.
So I reasoned it's not the cable.
Pulled my hair out, but then I tried a brand new cable.

Issue resolved.

Not saying this is you problem, only saying, you should consider trying everything.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Check the firmware versions on every piece of gear that is in the signal chain (bluray> receiver >tv). If it has an ethernet connection, it's probably update-able in an inbuilt GUI. Devices without ethernet can often be updated via USB or RS232. Check with manufacturers to see if there is an available update. 
I'd start with the Denon, and then look at the TV. It sounds like a HDCP handshake issue. This can be caused by poor cables, but is more often a firmware or intra-device compatibility issue. 

The fact that turning the TV off and On (thus forcing a new HDCP negotiation) fixes it points to an issue with a device in the chain, and the way it's handling HDCP. Testing with sources direct to the display can also help narrow it down to a specific device.


----------



## phycomp (Jun 19, 2012)

Just last week had the same issue with a satellite TV box and AVR/ TV all connected via HDMI - handshaking issues. The solution is to identify which component is causing the problem, by substitution if possible.


----------

